

Ask HN: Is there a comprehensive list of start-up incubators? - dnsworks

Over the past 4-6 months I've seen quite a few new incubators pop-up, some of which even sounded interesting and I've since forgotten their names or lost track of them. There have also been a ton of "incubators" that are really just co-working schemes enabling intelligent landlords to charge a high premium for shared office space.<p>It would be awesome to see a community-maintained google spreadsheet or a wiki that lists all the relative details (incubator name, location, application deadlines,urls, comments, and classification, etc).  Is there anything out there like this which is actively maintained?
======
nlwhittemore
There is a guy who built a spreadsheet as part of some research as well here:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en)

------
aditya
There's this:

[http://kaljundi.com/2010/02/19/upcoming-startup-incubator-
de...](http://kaljundi.com/2010/02/19/upcoming-startup-incubator-deadlines/)

